# The Official Alcohol Thread



## oath2order (May 4, 2014)

So what's ya'll drink of choice?

I'm okay with beer, but I love vodka. Wine is good, and I love wine coolers (even though they have like no alcohol in them).

Fruity drinks are the best.


----------



## Gnome (May 4, 2014)

Whiskey and Coke is pretty good.


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2014)

What makes this "Official"?


----------



## Flop (May 4, 2014)

Vaati said:


> What makes this "Official"?



oath2*order*.  How would it not be official?

He's probably too young to understand. 

Like I am.


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2014)

Soda is cool ;-;


----------



## Chibiusa (May 4, 2014)

Rum & coke or Bailey's.


----------



## Murray (May 4, 2014)

i put in my votes !


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 4, 2014)

Cider (Pear cider is my favourite) and some brands of beer. I detest Fosters 'beer', it is a feeble beer...


----------



## Chris (May 4, 2014)

Chibiusa said:


> Rum & coke or Bailey's.



This is exactly. My top two favourites.  Only buy in Bailey's around once a month, but there's usually either rum or vodka in the cupboard. 

Although I've been buying more wine recently. Also drinking more beer (Corona w/ lime) since the weather has started getting warmer - and it's cheaper.


----------



## tamagotchi (May 4, 2014)

I've tried a few of these, only a few sips, though. Rum tastes pretty okay, as far as I'm concerned. Tequila's are pretty okay, too. Vodka burns my tongue, though. I think It's just too strong for me. Other than that, I don't drink.


----------



## Kaireevee (May 4, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> Cider (Pear cider is my favourite) and some brands of beer. I detest Fosters 'beer', it is a feeble beer...



Fosters is my favourite beer! Haha, I always pre-drink Fosters before a night out!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also cider should of had its own little ticky box, cider is the best! Worst hangovers though!


----------



## Cariad (May 4, 2014)

I don't drink, don't think I ever will. That's just how I am.


----------



## Titi (May 4, 2014)

Beer. I'm average like that, it's tasty, refreshing and just works for me.
I do love me some rum though, especially cinnamon cream rum, on occasions. I'm also a sucker for a good Mojito.  And of course a glass of wine is great for dinner.
I'm not much of a strong alcohol drinker though.
I much prefer having more "everyday life" alcoholic beverages like beer and wine. At parties I'll go for rum drinks.


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 4, 2014)

Titi said:


> Beer. I'm average like that, it's tasty, refreshing and just works for me.



Blast!  Beer is not average at all.  Specialty beers are absolutely the best.  I would kill for a decent stout, or barley brew.  I am a sucker for beer, I try to limit my consumption to one or two beers one night a week (usually Saturday night).  

I don't drink socially.  I have a super low tolerance, and after one drink start slurring my words and have trouble holding my head up.  Only my wife has really seen me after a couple beers.  She doesn't drink, so it's pretty shameful


----------



## Sataric (May 4, 2014)

I do not drink much or often - But when I do, rum or vodka is normally what I go for. Picture very related.


----------



## Princess Weeb (May 4, 2014)

Never have done, never will. I like the smell, though.

A lot of my friends get absolutely smashed on a regular basis, and I know that (assuming I'm the same as my mom is) I wouldn't get drunk too quickly but I'm terrified of what I'd be like when drunk. I've had little sips here and there but not for a very very long time. It tastes vile, I really don't get it.

Orange juice for me, thanks.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never have done, never will. I like the smell, though.

A lot of my friends get absolutely smashed on a regular basis, and I know that (assuming I'm the same as my mom is) I wouldn't get drunk too quickly but I'm terrified of what I'd be like when drunk. I've had little sips here and there but not for a very very long time. It tastes vile, I really don't get it.

Orange juice for me, thanks.


----------



## Andelsky (May 4, 2014)

I stick to Vodka and Schnapps. When I'm out I usually drink the more fruity such as Strawberry Daiquris and Mudslides.xD


----------



## Hyoshido (May 4, 2014)

Melleia said:


> Never have done, never will. I like the smell, though.
> 
> A lot of my friends get absolutely smashed on a regular basis, and I know that (assuming I'm the same as my mom is) I wouldn't get drunk too quickly but I'm terrified of what I'd be like when drunk. I've had little sips here and there but not for a very very long time. It tastes vile, I really don't get it.
> 
> Orange juice for me, thanks.


So we're British, laugh at weed-head chavs AND dislike the thought of beer?

*high five*


----------



## Gandalf (May 4, 2014)

Emu export and swanny-d THANKS


----------



## Piroshi (May 4, 2014)

I don't drink much. I can't stand the taste of alcohol and have no interest in getting drunk, so there's not much reason for me to drink. That being said, I don't mind Tequila Rose. I can deal with champagne too. There's also Redd's Strawberry Ale which tastes more like strawberry soda than alcohol, which is why I like it. 

There's still a lot I haven't tried yet though. Since I usually don't take more than a few drinks there's no point in spending any money on it, so I rarely have the opportunity to try new drinks.


----------



## squirtle (May 4, 2014)

Shhhhhhtraighttt edgeeee.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alcoholism runs in my family and I've had bad experiences with it as a kid yeah.


----------



## oath2order (May 4, 2014)

Sataric said:


> I do not drink much or often - But when I do, rum or vodka is normally what I go for. Picture very related.



Those look really good!


----------



## orangepeanut (May 4, 2014)

I love beer, whiskey, brandy and sake. For beer, I enjoy Weihenstephaner, Magic Hat, and Paulaner. With whiskey I stick to single malts. Laphroaig, Glenlivet and Macallan are all favourites.


----------



## oak (May 4, 2014)

Vodka was my drink for a long time, but it stopped agreeing with me. Tequila & orange juice is the way to go. I can't drink pop with my alcohol, idk what it is. It's like you're trying to party and have fun, but you feel full of sugar & all gross.


----------



## mob (May 4, 2014)

that UV cake tho.


----------



## Airen (May 4, 2014)

I don't really like drinking but I will sometimes. Don't really like the taste of beer. I also have the "Asian glow" in which I turn super red when I drink even a little bit of alcohol. It makes me self conscious so that's another reason I don't drink too much, lol. If I do drink I'd like a fruity one.


----------



## JessaBelle (May 4, 2014)

Mmm Bailey's....I'm gonna have to stick with my tequila though.


----------



## effluo (May 4, 2014)

I never drank alcohol and I don't intend to start.  Never really saw the point. 

Soda and juice for me thanks. :3


----------



## aetherene (May 4, 2014)

I heard we were talking about alcohol. /shifty

I love it. I definitely need more cause I'm reaching the end of the semester and I need to unwind now and then celebrate after finals.

But I love vodka. Vodka is my choice of poison. I do like girly, fruity drinks but not fruity enough that I don't taste the alcohol. I also like wine. Moscato and Zinfandel are my faves. Oh! And White Russian! I love drinking those. I really need to get a bottle of Kahlua so I can make them again.

I have a bottle of brandy in my room, but I have sworn off brandy for the rest of my life. Long story short, I was upset and got drunk on brandy. Never again am I going to go through what I did with that stuff. >__<


----------



## Caius (May 4, 2014)

I still can't stomach the smell of Vodka after Gallows and I binged about a month and a half ago.


----------



## MrPicklez (May 4, 2014)

Tequila makes her clothes fall off.

I chose that.


----------



## Becca617 (May 4, 2014)

I don't drink.. and I never will.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 5, 2014)

A couple shots of coconut rum (or half the bottle, ya know?), pineapple juice, cherry juice, cherries.
Other than that? I can't much handle, stomach, enjoy anything else. Not sure why.


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2014)

OH AND I LIKE KINKY VODKA.

Things I learn: When I'm drunk everything is funny.

Thank god I'm not an angry drunk


----------



## Sanaki (May 6, 2014)

Vodka.


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2014)

Y'know looking at this, there's quite a few non-drinkers. I'm curious. How come you guys don't want to? Like, is it just a personal thing against it? I'm just curious about ya'lls reasons for not drinking.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (May 6, 2014)

Skittle bombs are amazing. They taste like orangeade


----------



## m12 (May 6, 2014)

My two drinks of choice: Mango Chu-hai, and a Malibu and Coke.


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2014)

Fearthecuteness said:


> Skittle bombs are amazing. They taste like orangeade



What in god's name is a skittle bomb and how do you make one that sounds amazing


----------



## Gandalf (May 6, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Y'know looking at this, there's quite a few non-drinkers. I'm curious. How come you guys don't want to? Like, is it just a personal thing against it? I'm just curious about ya'lls reasons for not drinking.



This is going to sound like the dorkiest **** ever, but I only drink every now and then and avoid it when I can due to an alcohol intolerance.

And no that's not what it sounds like. Drinking messes up my sinuses like crazy and it usually takes a few days to recover. So a drink here in there is all I have maybe only once or twice a month. Yeah I'm not the TBT drunk 

I can't even smell red wine without wanting to puke though. Dem cheap box wines.

- - - Post Merge - - -

From where I come from, skittle bombs are just skittles in vodka? They make it go all fruity and colourful.


----------



## Punchies (May 6, 2014)

I drink . But not on a regular basis -.- Does that count? lol


----------



## effluo (May 6, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Y'know looking at this, there's quite a few non-drinkers. I'm curious. How come you guys don't want to? Like, is it just a personal thing against it? I'm just curious about ya'lls reasons for not drinking.



Initially I just didn't want to. Just a lack of interest. I've been around others who drank and I didn't care for how they acted. Other reasons too..

Main reason.. My father used to drink when I was young. The last time he did.. He tried to kill my mother.. So.. That kind of tainted it..


----------



## Lauren (May 6, 2014)

So I picked vodka, wine, brandy, whiskey, tequila, other being alcopops and all those sugary things and rum. I love alcohol as many of you know! But I've cut down recently


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 6, 2014)

Going to a black tie dinner at my alma mater at the end of the month.

Gonna get absolutely wasted like old times.

There's this one drink I've been craving. It's called the Tomahawk. It's half a pint of a mixture of gin, vodka, tequila, rum, lime cordial, mixed with half a pint of coke.

rip


----------



## oath2order (May 6, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> This is going to sound like the dorkiest **** ever, but I only drink every now and then and avoid it when I can due to an alcohol intolerance.
> 
> And no that's not what it sounds like. Drinking messes up my sinuses like crazy and it usually takes a few days to recover. So a drink here in there is all I have maybe only once or twice a month. Yeah I'm not the TBT drunk
> 
> ...



Nah, it's not dorky, I'm just curious


----------



## Stevey Queen (May 6, 2014)

I don't know any good alcohol drinks. I've only had a couple of sips of beer in my life and they were instant gags so beer is off-limits.

The fact that there are people who buy a 12 pack of beer everyday disgusts me. It gets you annoying and hated by most people. And it taste like goblin piss so I don't see why anybody would want to get hammered everyday.


----------



## Sataric (May 6, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> The fact that there are people who buy a 12 pack of beer everyday disgusts me. It gets you annoying and hated by most people. And it taste like goblin piss so I don't see why anybody would want to get hammered everyday.


Truthfully, if you consume a 12 pack of beer every day, I do not think you'd be doing so because you love the taste of it, but rather because some people use alcohol as a way to escape from the difficulties in their lives - Similar to drugs. Being drunk all the time partly shuts your mind down for most people. It never makes things better though, and it's a very dangerous type of behavior. Alcoholism is a very serious matter that I feel isn't always taken as seriously as it should be - But I must say that it feels like the younger generation is much more responsible than our parents seemed to have been, so things are moving in the right direction!


----------



## xinggan (May 6, 2014)

I enjoy a good glass of white by itself or with a light snack, but if I'm eating a heartier meal, I like to pair with a full-bodied bordeaux or cabernet. In social gatherings, though, I'll usually nurse a beer. Nothing beats a good wheat brew!

Edit: It seems like I'm the only one who's voiced my love for wine. How disappointing! Surely there must be other wine lovers here.


----------



## hanzy (May 6, 2014)

Red vodka + sprite is nice! I don't really like beer or wine.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 6, 2014)

xinggan said:


> I enjoy a good glass of white by itself or with a light snack, but if I'm eating a heartier meal, I like to pair with a full-bodied bordeaux or cabernet. In social gatherings, though, I'll usually nurse a beer. Nothing beats a good wheat brew!
> 
> Edit: It seems like I'm the only one who's voiced my love for wine. How disappointing! Surely there must be other wine lovers here.



4 years of drinking cheap wine at Cambridge ruined it for me.


----------



## epona (May 6, 2014)

whiskey nd rum forever


----------



## SockHead (May 6, 2014)

Coke+Rum is amazing, Sprite+Red Bull+Vodka is dangerously good, but I'm usually okay with just beer. Budweiser is my beer of choice.


----------



## LadyScion (May 6, 2014)

Moscato wine occasionally or Patr?n when I'm with my friends...


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 6, 2014)

Mostly Beer...
Budlight preferably.

...
But this one mixed drink called a PornStar is really good.
Tastes a lot like cotton candy.

I rarely drink though.
I'm not a good drunk... not at all...
((at least it takes a lot to get me drunk...))

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh. And a mixed Twisted 7 ... has other names too but basically 7-up ((or sprite)) and Raspberry Vodka.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 6, 2014)

Whiskey hands down. I've been drinking tennessee honey whiskey a lot lately. I put in tequila as well because that's my second go-to drink. Would have picked other and put mead but I've only ever had it a couple of times.

Seeing vodka as the favorite in the poll right now. I'm on and off with it. Not a fan of it straight and a lot of the flavored vodkas taste really bad to me. Never had gin and I'm not too big on rum either. Wine tastes all the same to me.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (May 6, 2014)

I just noticed Moonshine isn't an option. o.o


----------



## oath2order (May 7, 2014)

I just discovered Pinnacle's citrus flavored vodka which is literally the best alcohol I have ever had it's so good.

Tonight I just had my first ever Long Island Iced Tea which was so ****ing delicious. My family and I go to Trivia Night at the Greene Turtle (sports bar) every Tuesday. We do pretty good for a three high schools, two parents, and a college student (me). We came in second. Anyways yeah my drink of the night was their Long Island Iced Tea which they call the Shell Shocker




			
				their website said:
			
		

> The Turtle's twist on a Top Shelf Long Island Iced Tea, concocted in our own Long Island restaurant. Absolut vodka, Bacardi rum, Tanqueray gin, Melon liquor and Blue Curacao mixed with sweet & sour mix and topped off with Sprite.



IT WAS THIS PRETTY BLUE COLOR AND SO GOOD.


----------



## matt (May 7, 2014)

I like a bit of ginger beer every now and then (alcoholic or normal). I also enjoy RUM!(and raisin ice cream)


----------



## Psydye (May 7, 2014)

I drink almost anything but my drinks of choice are usually beer(mostly micro/craft beers or really good imports, not a big fan of domestics like bud, coors, etc., they taste like piss to me[yeah, I'm a beer snob, sue me!]), good cocktails consisting of flavored vodka or normal vodka, or tequila straight up! I also like absinthe a lot(although considering the price, it's a VERY rare treat I've only ever had it twice, once ordered a bottle of it long ago, and another time had a shot's worth or two from my friend, killing it off for him as he asked me too![and I was only all too willing, stuff is so good!! <3]).


----------



## Elise (May 7, 2014)

I pretty much always go for vodka mixes or cider (my fave cider is Rekorderlig). I will sometimes treat myself to a nice cocktail too


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 7, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Whiskey hands down. I've been drinking tennessee honey whiskey a lot lately. I put in tequila as well because that's my second go-to drink. Would have picked other and put mead but I've only ever had it a couple of times.
> 
> Seeing vodka as the favorite in the poll right now. I'm on and off with it. Not a fan of it straight and a lot of the flavored vodkas taste really bad to me. Never had gin and I'm not too big on rum either. Wine tastes all the same to me.



^ this, minus the putting tequila in the whiskey part.

has anyone ever tried to drink everclear straight?  *shudder*


----------



## raimon (May 7, 2014)

i like tequila shooters cause they're fun with friends!


----------



## Uffe (May 7, 2014)

Fruity drinks are the best. Einst?k for me.


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2014)

Sonicdude41 said:


> ^ this, minus the putting tequila in the whiskey part.
> 
> has anyone ever tried to drink everclear straight?  *shudder*



I drink Pinnacle I'm literally obsessed with it. It's 35 to 40% aka 70 to 80 proof.

Like what's Everclear like?


----------



## Sonicdude41 (May 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I drink Pinnacle I'm literally obsessed with it. It's 35 to 40% aka 70 to 80 proof.
> 
> Like what's Everclear like?



it ****ing burns, dude.  that ****'s so strong it's like literal rubbing alcohol


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 10, 2014)

85% absinthe is certainly an experience. A small sip and it feels like molten iron is flooding down your oesophagus, then it shoots back up again and then back down. Kinda like when you throw up a tiny bit and the acid comes up your gullet.


----------



## Oboetera (May 10, 2014)

I don't drink....


----------



## elliottlukas (May 10, 2014)

My favorite drink is tequila or vodka mixed with juice of some sort (usually fruitopia). I don't really like mixing booze with any fizzy drink since it makes me more dehydrated and leaves a gross taste in my mouth.

as for brands, I always go with a raspberry Absolut vodka, or jose cuervo gold. not really a fan of smirnoff, but id like to try more vodkas. most tequilas where i am are super expensive, so i have to buy cuervo.


----------



## BananaMan (May 10, 2014)

Beer is my alcohol of choice. Five years ago if you told me I'd become a beer guy I wouldn't believe you but now I love it. I also like vodka and wine. Especially if the vodka is Absolut.


----------



## Princess Weeb (May 11, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> So we're British, laugh at weed-head chavs AND dislike the thought of beer?
> 
> *high five*



I DIDN'T SEE THIS I AM SORRY 
*returns high five*

update: I still think it's grim lol 
capri suns all da way


----------



## bwilkes (May 11, 2014)

Jack Daniel's forever


----------



## dizzy bone (May 11, 2014)

My alcohol tolerance is really low. I'll get drunk off a beer and definitely a shot of anything. I usually just drink beer on tap. I like magic hat and blue moon... but my favourite is sapporo. Oh and when I'm back home I drink soju lol..


----------



## KnittyOctopus (May 12, 2014)

I used to be big into beer and whiskey. While I still appreciate them both, I am now more into wine and cider.


----------



## Laurina (May 12, 2014)

Beer is always a go to. Almost always have either Coors Light or Angry Orchard/hard Cider on hand. I was into wine for a while, I prefer red over white, and really enjoy rose. Jagermeister, Captain Morgan, or Hennessy for shots. I've always had a low tolerance for alcohol (one or two beers could get me drunk), but I tend to drink a lot if I start, since I'm pretty much immune to hangovers.


----------



## SockHead (May 12, 2014)

LaurinaMN said:


> I'm pretty much immune to hangovers.



so ****ing jealous


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2014)

LaurinaMN said:


> since I'm pretty much immune to hangovers.



I've never had a hangover headache before. I get sick kind of the day after but hearing stories of hangovers from friends before, I've never understood why it was so bad.


----------



## aetherene (May 12, 2014)

Ahhhhhh I got drunk on Friday. That was fun. I had a lot to drink that night. I believe I had a cranberry and vodka, two vodka sunrises, a patron shot (which wasn't as bad as I thought it would be), and two and a half glasses of wine (kept stealing the boyfriend's wine when I was done with mine).

It was fun and all until I started throwing up. Bleh. And then I got really tired afterwards like I do when I get too drunk. But the morning after, I had a slight hangover. :3


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 13, 2014)

Oh bless. It's summer time. Which means that it's time for all the exciting and delicious seasonal beers. It's time to sit out on the porch and watch lightning bugs while smoking a pipe and enjoying all the summer ales and ipas. Better yet, it's time to go to a baseball game and have a beer and a piece of pizza or hot dog. God I love summer and good god do I love beer.


----------



## Psydye (May 13, 2014)

dizzy bone said:


> I like magic hat and blue moon... but my favourite is sapporo. Oh and when I'm back home I drink soju lol..


+2 for the former but +0 for Sapporo...just tastes like a Japanese Budweiser to me, but to each their own.

Also:






..p*sswater(most of' em at least).





..actual good BEER!

But again, to each their own!


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 13, 2014)

I've never had a good japanese pilsner (light beer akin to just general every day drinks like bud light, rolling rock etc) honestly.

yo but don't hate on the highlife, colt 45, and ole english. 40's are my go to when I'm not actually trying to invest money into good beer. I just picked up a pack of 21st Amendment's Bitter American ipa. It's a great ipa! I'm actually going to try to brew up some stuff for this fall/winter maybe I'll make a progress thread or something on here. with 8 pages of posts, it seems like there's some interest in alcohol!


----------



## oath2order (May 17, 2014)

I just bought this today it's so sweet and I'm dying I could down the whole bottle in a day if I wanted to


----------



## Libra (May 17, 2014)

51 other people voted "I don't drink" as well. I'm quite happy to see that, actually, because I am _so_ sick and tired of people going "OMG you don't drink alcohol?! The HORROR!"


----------



## oath2order (May 23, 2014)

There's a lot of non drinkers :O Lots of minors I guess?

Kinky vodka is amazing.

I'm slightly tipsy and I keep wanting to sing loudly. I wish I could end up having a weekend to myself sometime.


----------



## Hai (May 23, 2014)

Vodka! 
Beer is pretty nice too^^

Also I'm 16 and it's legal for me to buy beer but no vodka *sniff*
I'm glad that I'm going to be an adult with 18 and not 21 though.


----------



## mogyay (May 23, 2014)

gin + tonic is my new fave thing, i dunnno, it tastes so fresh? also usually they give you that little tonic water bottle to pour in yourself which makes me feel so mature

i don't really drink vodka but there's this new stuff over here with flavours like 'cut grass' and 'salted popcorn' which sounds pretty good~

eugh and if we're talking about cocktails mango bellini's are my on true love, i could drink them all day, everyday (wouldn't live long but man, they're good)

also like beer but mostly just bud, corona or coors

i come from scotland but i can't bring myself to drink whiskey yet

edit; it's called oddka, anyone heard of it?


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 23, 2014)

If you enjoyed a gin and tonic, you should try mixing one with cheerwine. Sure you may have to order the cheerwine online since it's pretty much just a southern states thing but it is so very worth it. Outside of gin buckets, that's the only way I usually take gin.

In terms of whiskey I highly doubt you'll want to start drinking it dry. I always suggest starting out with cocktails when trying to get into whiskey. Go for whiskey sours to start with and if you start to appreciate the whiskey aspect more try the classic manhattan, onto the old fashioned. Eventually you can go with on ice or simply dry. Regardless, you definitely don't want bottom shelf whiskey dry... or even on ice for that matter. No thanks.


----------



## Katastique (May 23, 2014)

Whisky and coke but i'm partial to a pina colada too


----------



## meo (May 23, 2014)

Tequila mostly, vodka second, and wine in third. :3


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2014)

BRINGING THIS BACK.

i'm like 6 shots of New Amsterddam's peach vodka into this night

it's good.

seriously it's good.

i don't want to stand up i'm araid i'll fall over


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 26, 2014)

Plenty old enough to drink, but I just can't stand alcohol. I even tried strawberry wine coolers, which my sister-in-law thought I'd _love_, but I can't seem to ingest any amount of alcohol without feeling like retching. It's not a late reaction either---it's almost instantaneous. 

I did have my orange juice spiked with vodka a few times without my knowing back in high school (and subsequently feeling sick for the rest of the day), so perhaps that ruined me in later years for being able to drink alcohol. Or sips of that nasty, dry wine back when I was stuck going to church every Sunday as a kid up through senior year of high school. I don't really know. Just can't handle it, though. I thought I'd like the fruity ones, but not even those can fix my aversion to alcohol itself.

In a way, I'm glad for not being able to stand it, thoguh. At least I know that alcohol poisoning or doing something stupid while drunk will never be a part of my life or a problem to my health.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Plenty old enough to drink, but I just can't stand alcohol. I even tried strawberry wine coolers, which my sister-in-law thought I'd _love_, but I can't seem to ingest any amount of alcohol without feeling like retching. It's not a late reaction either---it's almost instantaneous.
> 
> I did have my orange juice spiked with vodka a few times without my knowing back in high school (and subsequently feeling sick for the rest of the day), so perhaps that ruined me in later years for being able to drink alcohol. Or sips of that nasty, dry wine back when I was stuck going to church every Sunday as a kid up through senior year of high school. I don't really know. Just can't handle it, though. I thought I'd like the fruity ones, but not even those can fix my aversion to alcohol itself.
> 
> In a way, I'm glad for not being able to stand it, thoguh. At least I know that alcohol poisoning or doing something stupid while drunk will never be a part of my life or a problem to my health.



tgat kind asucks but i afreee like i;m lad you dontgave to worry abotu ddoing omething stupid while drunk

ngl though orang juice aan vodka is DEICIOUS


----------



## Isabella (Sep 26, 2014)

Vodka is amazing. haven't had in so long tho >: i had some strawberry smirnoff somewhere but idk where it is, been craving for a while now
i also really like wine coolers but they do nothing to me lol. i just love anything fruity.
wine is alright depending on the brand but i'm not a huge fan. i usually dislike beer. whiskey is too much for me.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 26, 2014)

I can't drink, but I've had wine before and it taste...actually pretty good.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't drink. Too many bad experiences. Plus I have one kidney, if I drink I end up in pain in bed for days recovering. 

When I did, I loved kahluah (the coffee stuff), vodka and cider. Or scotch.


----------



## oranje (Sep 26, 2014)

I had coconut rum once at a party and that was pretty tasty.  I also really like the taste of whiskey, even if it burns my throat. There was an ice cream place near my uni that sometimes sold whiskey ice cream and that was good. :3 I also really like rum cake. 
But now I don't drink because my husband doesn't and I don't want him to feel left out. Most social drinkers drink wine and beer anyways which I don't like at all.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 26, 2014)

My favourite drinks are vodka and coke(or red bull) and those skittles drinks, yum.


----------



## Feloreena (Sep 26, 2014)

Cider or beer are my top choices.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't mind beer, just that warm beer makes me gag. 
I love Dr. Pepper and whipped cream Vodka. Soooo good. 
And since I'm a girl, of course I love Malibu's coconut rum with pineapple soda. 

I really shouldn't drink though, I always feel so bad the next day. And talking with my family members, that runs in the family and just gets worse with age :/

Might as well party hardy before I'm old then.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2014)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I don't mind beer, just that warm beer makes me gag.
> I love Dr. Pepper and whipped cream Vodka. Soooo good.
> And since I'm a girl, of course I love Malibu's coconut rum with pineapple soda.
> 
> ...



PARTY INDEED.

Lots of stuff sounfs good but I'm not a coconut fan


----------



## Shiny Celebi (Sep 26, 2014)

I dont drink very much but I like cider, vodka mixed with something(I really want to try flavored vodkas Ive never had them) some beer, moscato/riesling for wine and coconut rum and wine coolers/alcopops whatever they're called.  Im kinda picky when it comes to alcohol and even then I usually dont like drinking much and I dont ever drink enough to be drunk and have a hangover. Every once in a while a drink or two is fine. My favorite mixed drink is Gin and Tonic or Vodka and Tonic, thats ok, I'd like to try more drinks though, but I dont really know how to make anything else and drinks at bars are expensive.


----------



## Mieiki (Sep 26, 2014)

I hate alcohol, it tastes awful to me, but somehow... I love whiskey. x3


----------



## nammie (Sep 26, 2014)

I love fruity sweet cocktails! esp sourpuss + sprite, or just sourpuss on its own 
I also really like bailey's!

in terms of what I don't like, I really can't stand beer and rum though lol


----------



## Tom_Nooks_Party_Pants (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm not much of a drinker of hard alcohols but if I had to choose I'd probably go with a nice bottle of scotch or some bourbon. I'm just happy with a nice bottle of ale or beer.


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 26, 2014)

Definitely a whiskey drinker! Or scotch is good, too. Jameson is my whiskey of choice. 

Beer (Guinness!) and wine are great, too. Hell, most alcohol is great, but I _really_ don't like gin.


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't drink.  Any feeling of impairment seriously freaks me out for some reason, so I've always chosen to abstain from drinking, even in my college days.  

I do however enjoy being around happy drunks.  That's always a good time.


----------



## Motte (Sep 26, 2014)

I really enjoy a good Bloody Mary but my #1 lady is mary jane. White Russians are good too but I drank too many over the summer and now I'm kind of grossed out by them. As far as drinking anything straight, I prefer rum, but I like expensive brands and would rather spend my money on something else.


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 26, 2014)

Motte said:


> but my #1 lady is mary jane.



Ditto.


----------



## Motte (Sep 26, 2014)

badcrumbs said:


> Ditto.


Not surprised coming from a fellow MST3K fan 8)


----------



## Eldin (Sep 26, 2014)

I'll drink pretty much anything except strong beer. Usually go with old reliable vodka & OJ. Actually I got this whipped cream vodka the other day and tried it with pineapple juice - delicious! And it was really smooth, not too bad to drink straight either.

If I'm just chilling at home I'll have a beer or sometimes cooler. Mudshakes are pretty good, I can't drink really fruity stuff. I like the taste, it just makes me sick.


----------



## Comet (Sep 26, 2014)

I enjoy some jungle juice but I can handle some shots of pure vodka. The burning sensation of fireball whiskey also feels great to me!


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 26, 2014)

I've written here before but I love fruity alcohol drinks. I forced a whole beer down once and I almost gagged.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 26, 2014)

I can never remember all the drinks that go in it but my friend mixes some good drinks called Liquid Marijuana. They always tell me the drinks in it when I've had too many of them to remember xP


----------



## SmokeyB (Sep 26, 2014)

Raspberry or Apple cider yum


----------



## nekosync (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't want to drink alcohol at all when I'm older. I find it scary that a drink can change all sorts of things in your body.


----------



## Lauren (Sep 26, 2014)

ALCOHOL THREAAADDDDDD OMG I MISSED THIS


----------



## oath2order (Oct 19, 2014)

OKAY I HAVE TO BRING THIS BACK BECAUSE I REMEMBERED SOMETHING.

So on my lil vacation to visit my sister at college last weekend, I stayed at the Kellogg Center in Michigan. I went to the hotel bar one night and had this delicious drink on their menu. Rum Chata Russian. It was Vanilla Stolichnaya, Rum Chata, Kahlua, and a Kit Kat bar.

IT TASTED LIKE CINNAMON TOAST CRUNCH CEREAL.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 19, 2014)

oath2order said:


> OKAY I HAVE TO BRING THIS BACK BECAUSE I REMEMBERED SOMETHING.
> 
> So on my lil vacation to visit my sister at college last weekend, I stayed at the Kellogg Center in Michigan. I went to the hotel bar one night and had this delicious drink on their menu. Rum Chata Russian. It was Vanilla Stolichnaya, Rum Chata, Kahlua, and a Kit Kat bar.
> 
> IT TASTED LIKE CINNAMON TOAST CRUNCH CEREAL.



Holy hell, how do you even get alchohol to taste like that?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

Alcohol is gross. stick to water please. 

Although, i have drank it once, (apparently I'm not supposed to right now)

and, it was the worst thing I ever had in my whole life. It tasted like **** x2.


----------



## Pearls (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm not old enough to drink alcholol but when I am I definitely will NOT be drinking it. I don't like what it does to you. And I've tried a sip of several and they all taste horrible


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 20, 2014)

GoldieJoan said:


> I'm not old enough to drink alcholol but when I am I definitely will NOT be drinking it. I don't like what it does to you. And I've tried a sip of several and they all taste horrible



I thought beer tasted terrible when I was young as well. Your attitude will probably change by the time you reach legal drinking age.


----------



## Eline (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh man I HATE vodka, except when it's mixed with other things so it turns out sweet  but plain vodka? NO. haha. I like wine tho (the  half sweet ones) and other mixed drinks. Here in the Netherlands you have a drink called Dropshot (tastes like liquorice, SO GOOD!) 

I really hate beer


----------



## Brackets (Oct 20, 2014)

Eline said:


> Oh man I HATE vodka, except when it's mixed with other things so it turns out sweet  but plain vodka? NO. haha. I like wine tho (the  half sweet ones) and other mixed drinks. Here in the Netherlands you have a drink called Dropshot (tastes like liquorice, SO GOOD!)
> 
> I really hate beer



Dude vodka is like 40%, hardly anyone would just drink plain vodka, you're SUPPOSED to mix it. Unless you're just having shots, in which case you don't really taste it anyway


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 20, 2014)

if ur having vodka shots, ur probably at the stage where u wont taste it, like annachibi said

altho i do like that zbrowska (sp?) polish bison grass vodka straight

and ive been "forced" to drink this chinese "white wine" thats 59% before. foul stuff


----------



## Classygirl (Oct 20, 2014)

Had a bad experience underage with cheap vodka straight let's say was very lucky...When older only drink it if grey goose is the mixer for vodka but I don't drink now unless is whiskey in my tea at night and not a lot my grandfather used to drink that but for me helps sleep at times and sore throats. Not much of a drinker, love champaign but is not good for me personally but I do like my tea with a shot or two of crown.

- - - Post Merge - - -

As far as not tasting vodka, unless is really good stuff can smell and taste it a mile away but may be due to my experience when younger. It has smell, taste, unless is the good kind and only way to go IMO.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh I know vodka does have a taste, but I just meant when you're having shots you don't really savour the taste do you, you just down it quickly


----------



## matt (Oct 20, 2014)

I rarely drink anything with alcohol. Sometimes when gurgling some mouthwash goes downy my throat


----------



## Peisinoe (Oct 20, 2014)

I was debating buying Blue Moon today at the grocers. I went on a spaghetti run and stopped by the drink aisle.

Does anyone like the taste of Blue Moon??

I called up a friend who had it when we went to dinner, but he didn't remember.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 21, 2014)

I miss J?germeister on the list. Thats my drink of choice, obviously not when its to hot outside, then a beer is more my thig, but not regular beer, only special brews. 

I like a lot of drinks, mostly the mentioned above and wodka, whisky, gin. also really love ouzo and pastis (both anise flavoured drinks from respectively Greece and France).

Also mixes and cocktails. Cocktailbars are the best! (but expensive as hell).


----------



## oath2order (Oct 21, 2014)

DO NOT DO SHOTS OF BURNETT'S SOUR APPLE VODKA OH MY GOD THAT WAS HORRIBLE TASTING.


----------



## Nyxia (Oct 22, 2014)

Definitely not a beer girl.
My OH enjoys drinking beer and whiskey (most recently a bottle of the honey Jack Daniels) however I would like to drink more fruity or mixed drinks.  
I've tried white wine at a Christmas Party and it was not to my taste.  However that was only one wine and I'm sure I'll get many more chances to try others.
I enjoy cider such as Magners for casual nights out, however if I want to get drunk I will drink shots of Vodka, Apple Sours, Jaegerbombs (Not quite sure if that's how it's spelt?) Vodka mixed with cranberry juice, Coke, Sprite or orange juice.
Also various cocktails including Cosmopolitan, Woo woo, On the Beach etc which can (thankfully!) be bought cheaply from supermarkets.  Any fruity cocktail really.  
I don't judge against anyone that doesn't drink, that's their choice.


----------



## Geoni (Oct 22, 2014)

Vodka is my favorite because it can serve as a base for a lot of mixed drinks, and it's hard liquor so it gets you drunk faster. I'm too impatient for beer.


----------



## Brackets (Oct 22, 2014)

I think my favourite taste-wise would be a really good bottle of red.
If I'm wanting to just get drunk, I like gin or vodka


----------



## Tessie (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't drink, but if my goal for a night was to get drunk I'd probably choose vodka because it's quick and right to the point


----------



## Envy (Oct 22, 2014)

I do not drink. It's not that I was closed-minded to it. I tried shortly after my 21st birthday, but no matter what they brought out, it was disgusting. I remember drinking beer feeling like I would imagine to drink pure acid. Ew. And the fruit drink I tried? Totally made me gag. xD

I understand that it is an acquired taste, but I also understand that it is not a taste worth acquiring. Not for me.


----------



## Gracelia (Oct 22, 2014)

Used to drink and party (clubbing) a lot. Vodka was the drink of choice, usually combo'd with tequila and whatever else was there. Nowadays, it's wine and soju. The sheer taste of pure alcohol (- soju) makes me feel sick; I guess I have to build up my drinking tolerance again?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Oct 22, 2014)

oath2order said:


> DO NOT DO SHOTS OF BURNETT'S SOUR APPLE VODKA OH MY GOD THAT WAS HORRIBLE TASTING.



On holiday I drank a bottle of peach wodka, now that was really bad as well. 

After that I discovered Icebreaker. I never saw it anywhere else, then in the Czech Republic, I can`t even find it over google even. Maybe I drank to much of it and remember the name wrong. :\


----------



## oath2order (Dec 8, 2014)

Cura?ao is ****ing gross


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 8, 2014)

stupid drinks

gross


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 8, 2014)

Yet, I post a thread about smoking pot, and It got closed. And this has not. Whatever whatever... Wine.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't drink. Alcohol tastes really bad imo. :x


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 8, 2014)

Sex on the beach is a great drink! It should be a option...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 8, 2014)

jakeypride said:


> Yet, I post a thread about smoking pot, and It got closed. And this has not. Whatever whatever... Wine.



lets ponder on why this was the case

I assure you it isn't hard to figure out


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 8, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> lets ponder on why this was the case
> 
> I assure you it isn't hard to figure out



It's legal in a lot of places. And a lot of people do it. ALOT.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 8, 2014)

Wine, sweet wines and mulled now for winter. Also plum brandy and moonshine. I'm very used to family members making all three and giving tastes. It's just common.

Also vodka and flavored rum. Especially with juice.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Really confused, though, why a thread on marijuana in Colorado was locked but this is okay.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 8, 2014)

jakeypride said:


> It's legal in a lot of places. And a lot of people do it. ALOT.



There's kids here,  like me.  This thread is pretty much talking about brands so it's not too bad.


----------



## Radda (Dec 8, 2014)

I guess I drink on Holidays.The wine with 10% alcohol so I don't pass out.


----------



## N y x (Dec 8, 2014)

Sippin' on gin and juice~


----------



## oath2order (Dec 8, 2014)

jakeypride said:


> Yet, I post a thread about smoking pot, and It got closed. And this has not. Whatever whatever... Wine.



Alcohol is 100% legal in the United States. Pot is not.

It's also not legal in Minnesota.



MermaidSong said:


> Wine, sweet wines and mulled now for winter. Also plum brandy and moonshine. I'm very used to family members making all three and giving tastes. It's just common.
> 
> Also vodka and flavored rum. Especially with juice.
> 
> ...



Alcohol is legal.



DarkOnyx said:


> There's kids here,  like me.  This thread is pretty much talking about brands so it's not too bad.



No even brands, just the types 

I'm sticking with vodka. Coracao was gross never doing that again


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 8, 2014)

jakeypride said:


> It's legal in a lot of places. And a lot of people do it. ALOT.



"a lot of places" isn't everywhere (in the States)

also people do lots of other illegal things too. not going to go on a crusade about what one should or shouldn't do, but just because people do it (even if illegal) doesn't mean there should be a thread about it


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 8, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> a lot isn't everywhere
> 
> also people do lots of other illegal things too. not going to go on a crusade about what one should or shouldn't do, but just because people do it (even if illegal) doesn't mean there should be a thread about it


So... This thread? My thread was just stating what a good time I had and people bit**** and moaned.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Alcohol is 100% legal in the United States. Pot is not.
> 
> It's also not legal in Minnesota.
> 
> ...


So is marijuana in Colorado. And not everyone on TBT is from the US. Alcohol is not legal everywhere.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 8, 2014)

what about this thread?

so long as its discussion with people that drink and nothing regarding tempting minors or anything, I don't see the problem (of course even then I doubt this thread alone would tempt them, so...)



I mean if I did drink I wouldn't mind a thread like this. could totally give me pointers on other drinks I might like to try depending on how discussion goes

- - - Post Merge - - -



MermaidSong said:


> So is marijuana in Colorado. And not everyone on TBT is from the US. Alcohol is not legal everywhere.



majority rule I guess


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 8, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> what about this thread?
> 
> so long as its discussion with people that drink and nothing regarding tempting minors or anything, I don't see the problem (of course even then I doubt this thread alone would tempt them, so...)
> 
> ...


My thread didn't say anything like "oh yeah man, here try this s*** it'll rock your socks". No, it was simply saying what strains Ive tried and what I thought about them. Not persuading anything. Asked if other people did it at the end. Honestly my thread was exactly the same as this but replace "Alcohol" with "Marijuana". My thread didn't target anybody. Or suggest anything.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 8, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> majority rule I guess


More like all the mods drink and come on IRC drunk.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 8, 2014)

jakeypride said:


> My thread didn't say anything like "oh yeah man, here try this s*** it'll rock your socks". No, it was simply saying what strains Ive tried and what I thought about them. Not persuading anything. Asked if other people did it at the end. Honestly my thread was exactly the same as this but replace "Alcohol" with "Marijuana". My thread didn't target anybody. Or suggest anything.



never once did I say anything suggesting that

stop getting butthurt over a clearly poor decision

- - - Post Merge - - -



MermaidSong said:


> More like all the mods drink and come on IRC drunk.



I wouldn't even know


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 8, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> never once did I say anything suggesting that
> 
> stop getting butthurt over a clearly poor decision
> 
> ...


Wasn't a poor choice at all to post that thread. And I'm glad I did. The mod who actually closed the thread suggested he smoked too. All I'm saying is that my thread should not have been locked. And this thread would totally persuade me to drink if I was younger.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 8, 2014)

I like coffee liquor. My top choice is Kahlua (Hazelnut, none of those stranger flavors).  But I'm good with any other types of alcohol too. Beer, cider, etc. The one I can't stand is champagne. Blaaah. Wine is meh depending on the type. I like really sweet wines.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 8, 2014)

jakeypride said:


> Wasn't a poor choice at all to post that thread. And I'm glad I did. The mod who actually closed the thread suggested he smoked too. All I'm saying is that my thread should not have been locked. And this thread would totally persuade me to drink if I was younger.



I'm younger and I would never be persuaded to drink by an Internet thread.... I don't want to make myself feel like I just lost a few pints of blood or been injected with that chemical that makes you a little off for awhile.


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 8, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> I'm younger and I would never be persuaded to drink by an Internet thread.... I don't want to make myself feel like I just lost a few pints of blood or been injected with that chemical that makes you a little off for awhile.



Would a thread about marijuana persuade you to smoke?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 8, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> So is marijuana in Colorado. And not everyone on TBT is from the US. Alcohol is not legal everywhere.



TBT is based in the U.S.

American law takes precedence.



jakeypride said:


> Wasn't a poor choice at all to post that thread. And I'm glad I did. The mod who actually closed the thread suggested he smoked too. All I'm saying is that my thread should not have been locked. And this thread would totally persuade me to drink if I was younger.



Please leave this thread if all you're going to do is complain about your marijuana thread


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 8, 2014)

no

for both drinking and smoking

I have self-control and aren't just going to be influenced solely because some other people like to do whatever it is


but that wasn't the issue with your thread


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 8, 2014)

jakeypride said:


> Would a thread about marijuana persuade you to smoke?



No. Smoking can increase your risk of heart disease,  and I'm always worrying about slow and painful deaths from illnesses,  around as much as I worry about slow and painful deaths from wounds,  my future,  and what others think of me. xD


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 8, 2014)

DarkOnyx said:


> No. Smoking can increase your risk of heart disease,  and I'm always worrying about slow and painful deaths from illnesses,  around as much as I worry about slow and painful deaths from wounds,  my future,  and what others think of me. xD



Well, I'm not sure if this was your main point but pretty much anything in excess can be toxic. If that was your point I agree. Things in moderation can be ok, but it all depends on the person. I know many people who became alcoholics due to the process of excess. Same thing can happen with anything. Perhaps not to the same bodily harm, BUT in terms of harming the people around you in some way/shape/form. Even the internet can be toxic depending on how you approach it. Sure the internet won't kill your organs off slowly but it can have some negative effects depending on how you look at it.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 8, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> It's cool guys. I think we all need to sit back and have a couple of... drinks. Haha.
> 
> I'll take my leave now.



So what's your drink then?


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> So what's your drink then?



Cider atm. 

Mainly because I'm too lazy and have exams for the next few days. After that I'll be visiting Margaritaville and will be getting my blue shark margarita on! 

Yours?


----------



## oath2order (Dec 8, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> Cider atm.
> 
> Mainly because I'm too lazy and have exams for the next few days. After that I'll be visiting Margaritaville and will be getting my blue shark margarita on!
> 
> Yours?



oh dear christ I love margaritas

I have a love for vodka. I've got Svedka orange and orange schnapps in my closet.

Pinnacle is me preferred brand


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 8, 2014)

Stay on topic guys. This is the alcohol thread, not the intoxication thread. Drinks only. And please don't argue the matter.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 8, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> take a shot every time someone posts about marijuana


This is like the IRC drinking game, a guide to alcohol poisoning.


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 8, 2014)

MermaidSong said:


> This is like the IRC drinking game, a guide to alcohol poisoning.



^^^I love her^^^


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 8, 2014)

Guess while I'm in here I could say I had a margarita today. Was more tequila than anything else but it was pretty good.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> oh dear christ I love margaritas
> 
> I have a love for vodka. I've got Svedka orange and orange schnapps in my closet.
> 
> Pinnacle is me preferred brand



LOVE orange Svedka. Love pinnacle as well but prefer Svedka. I like a lot of the flavored vodka's in general. I love taking a shot of vanilla vodka and putting it in a glass of orange juice. Easy creamsicle!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prof Gallows said:


> Guess while I'm in here I could say I had a margarita today. Was more tequila than anything else but it was pretty good.



What flavor?


----------



## jakeypride (Dec 8, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> LOVE orange Svedka. Love pinnacle as well but prefer Svedka. I like a lot of the flavored vodka's in general. I love taking a shot of vanilla vodka and putting it in a glass of orange juice. Easy creamsicle!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


I HATE svedka... Gross ew ew ew... I actually can't even think about it. I usually just drink moscato. Pink and White.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 8, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> What flavor?



It was supposed to be a sort of fruit punch thing but I think they forgot to add the juice lol


----------



## Jawile (Dec 8, 2014)

PURPLE DRANK YO http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=purple+drank


----------



## Tao (Dec 8, 2014)

I only drink beer when I'm not planning on getting drunk...Or at least not REALLY drunk. Like I'll have one with a meal when I'm out, or if it's just a few friends at somebodies house playing games.




If I'm going out 'to be drunk', essentially 'anything + coke'. Essentially just whatever gets me drunk quicker as I hate being sober in clubs and stuff, even more so standing around like a prat with nothing in my hands.

Most recently it's been vodka + coke, though that's because it's cheap and with enough coke you can't taste it.

I like the 'fruity' spirits. If I'm drinking something, it may as well taste good!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Dec 8, 2014)

just got back from having a few beers and playing smash. looking forward to drinking all this alcohol I picked up for the post exam weekend though. A handle of jager, a handle of wild turkey 101, a fifth of Bulleit bourbon, a fifth of some generic vodka (not a vodka guy so i just got it for everyone else), and two lil 35mls of jager. aka BRING ON THE WEEKEND. I bought a case of yuengling for the party too but ended up drinking most of it tonight while playing smash.

I'm definitely a beer fan though over any liquor... Theres nothing in the world like a pint of quality beer.


----------



## Tessie (Dec 9, 2014)

I drank a bottle of beer the other day and I got really tipsy.


I told my friend and she was like "youre hype you dont get tipsy from 1 bottle of beer"

turns out the beer I drank was 12.5% o.o so ya. was quite a strong beer lol


----------



## MishMeesh (Dec 9, 2014)

Fruity vodka coolers or mixed drinks are my usual. I'll have cider if people are having beers because I can't stand beer. I'll also have wine if the taste isn't too pungent. Ros?s are a favourite.


----------



## Lambish (Dec 11, 2014)

It seems not many people favor Gin. xD
It's the first drink I ever had when I went to a Halloween Party and all I can say is, "never again" ahaha
It smelt awful, tasted awful, and was all in all, awful.

My favorite drink is actually a shot, but, buttery nipples are delish!


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Dec 11, 2014)

Tequila.. Noone ever wants to drink it with me though ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

Beer and whisky is the best.. Vodka can be alright if not mixed with sweet rubbish


----------



## akabetty (Dec 12, 2014)

Gin & Tonic, splash of lime juice.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 15, 2015)

http://gawker.com/powdered-alcohol-coming-to-a-liquor-store-near-you-1565094422

HELLO HI.

Rebumping because this is in the news.

Powdered alcohol. I'd try it. Especially for margaritas!


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2015)

Doesn't it just come in a bag that you mix with water? I don't see the point, unless you want to travel light lol

wait, they are adding it to food. That's crazy town but I'd try it.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 15, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Doesn't it just come in a bag that you mix with water? I don't see the point, unless you want to travel light lol
> 
> wait, they are adding it to food. That's crazy town but I'd try it.



Yes that is exactly it. I read something about like "bring it while hiking!"

I'd definitely try it. Especially in food because why not


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 15, 2015)

that's awesome! I'm more of a beer guy in general but I'd definitely try that.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 15, 2015)

Whisky all the way, though I don't really discriminate.  Won't drink anything that is mixed with tomato juice or V8 though.

I wish I could bathe in St. Germain.  Elder flowers forever!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

Are places really going to allow you to take that stuff inside venues? It seems like letting people bring that in would drastically lower sales made inside a venue. I guess only places that check you before you go inside can really enforce that, though. 

That looks super weird to me, I might try the margarita one, though!

- - - Post Merge - - -




This just turned into a party I'll probably skip out on


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't drink. I legally can but it doesn't interest me and I'm not a fan of the taste of a lot of alcohol. 

If I was to drink, I'd choose coolers but even the fizziness of them turns me off and I don't enjoy drinking them. I just want juice ;__; Maybe I'd throw some vodka in juice so I can still get the buzz. I dunno. I don't have anyone I'd drink with so that also stops me from drinking. I'm sure that I would go out for drinks sometimes if I had friends who also drank. xD


----------



## Moddie (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't drink.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 16, 2015)

i'm really worried i've become allergic to alcohol - the last few times i've even just had a glass of wine i've thrown up after. THis can't happen to me, i'm a med student, drinking is our way of life!! D:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Hah, I can handle booze better than most food actually.

Fried potatoes(fried, not french fries/chips) are a no-no


----------



## lars708 (Mar 16, 2015)

Lol i didnt vote because i am too young to drink yet! But i have had some stuff of it when i was even younger and i seem to like wine the most


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 16, 2015)

Ginger beer game is too strong.. Gonna roadtrip up north to their brewery one day.


----------



## Murray (Mar 16, 2015)

Gandalf said:


> Ginger beer game is too strong.. Gonna roadtrip up north to their brewery one day.



you should come here and ill take you to the fourex brewery/factory thing. I've been on a tour and it was literally like willy wonka


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't drink. That stuff is naaaaaasty, how do people even like it?


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 16, 2015)

Chardonnay, Shiraz, or Highland Brewing Company's Black Mocha Stout....depends on what I'm in the mood for.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I don't drink. That stuff is naaaaaasty, how do people even like it?


Because it helps you get drunk, sometimes you need that.

On a serious note, I like the taste. Most taste like liquid bread with alcohol, so.


----------



## Tao (Mar 16, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I don't drink. That stuff is naaaaaasty, how do people even like it?



Depends what you drink but I agree for the most part, alcohol in general tastes nasty.


Beer tends to taste a little different depending on where you get it, I assume because different places have different levels of cleanliness etc. I usually drink Fosters or Budweiser but I've been to places where the exact same beer tastes noticeably worse.

Spirits just tend to taste like arse anyway. I usually have the fruity ones that barely taste like alcohol, and even then I still mix it with cola to dilute the taste even further.

Wine, champagne and cider just taste like vomit to me. I can't drink them at all.



But overall, I would probably drink something made of literal s*** if the end result was I got drunk. Being drunk is just fun (if you're into that of course).


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes it's fun sometimes, but it depends.

If you are one of those who actually gets fun while drunk it is, but if you are with those who just get mean and annoying it's not I guess.


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

BEER.

Occasionally I'll have have a gin and tonic w/ extra citrus. Its my non-beer drink of choice.

I love margaritas, but they have to be good. Like everything homemade. No mixers. This is a special occasion drink for me.

I can't really drink wine anymore, bc it hurts my stomach but if I do it has to be a deep red. I hate vodka bc it made me sick on my 21st bday. I can still do a shot once in awhile, especially when I'm adverturous, but in general I try to stay away from it.

I really just love beer and prefer it over anything else.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 16, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> I don't drink. That stuff is naaaaaasty, how do people even like it?



Same here. I don't want to get into alcohol and the drinks themselves taste terrible.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah beer and whisky is the best. needs to be strong beer though.

red/white wine is more of a food drink for me not to get drunk off


----------



## n64king (Mar 16, 2015)

The only one I didn't vote for was tequila because I just never really have that.


----------



## lovejoy100804 (Mar 16, 2015)

Wine!  But I like cocktails.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 16, 2015)

I prefer hard liquor. Beer and wine are pretty disgusting imo. Haven't had a single variety of either I've liked.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 16, 2015)

I like them all haha. Though my stock of vodka is the only one I need to refill.


----------



## sailorerika (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm not a fan of beer or rum but at a certain point I'd probably drink anything.

I agree wine goes really well with food, and I guess I like it so much because I'm always f***ing eating, but yea.

Wine and straight vodka, but sometimes I like to mix it as well.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 16, 2015)

this is my favorite commercial ever. me and my friends always ****ing joke about it.






but only because I drink a ton of crappy beer along with all my fancy microbrews and whatnot


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 16, 2015)

Crown & Liquid Ice is the best drink EVER.
I can't have caffeine anymore though so I switched to Malibu & 7-Up.
I just don't like Crown mixed with anything that isn't caffeinated.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm a martini girl. But a classic martini - gin, a little vermouth, garnish with an olive. I'm not really much of a fan of the trendy flavors people mix up.

I like an occasional glass of wine, too. Reisling or Pinot Grigio is very good for white, and for reds I usually have a nice Chianti or Moscato, if I want something a little sweeter.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Not much for drinks but I don't say no to gin and stuff

Vodka I prefer on the own :3


----------



## oath2order (Mar 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Not much for drinks but I don't say no to gin and stuff
> 
> Vodka I prefer on the own :3



We know, you've repeated roughly the same thing numerous times.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 17, 2015)

is 11:30am with a hangover too early to start drinking for st patricks day?


----------



## Brackets (Mar 17, 2015)

remember guys, alcohol is good for your heart! (in moderation  )


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 17, 2015)

Brackets said:


> remember guys, alcohol is good for your heart! (in moderation  )



the more you drink the more you fart


----------



## Ruru (Mar 17, 2015)

I really enjoy Smirnoff ice! Or vodka with nearly can juice added.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Brackets said:


> remember guys, alcohol is good for your heart! (in moderation  )



Yes, I knew that though


----------



## Punchyleaf (Mar 17, 2015)

I enjoy most drinks. Have a special place for Vodka and Rum though


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't/shouldn't drink (meds, family history of alcoholism, blah blah) but even if it was safe for me to drink, I wouldn't do it. I'm fine with my coffees and teas and juices whatnot, and out of what I HAVE had, I've not liked any of it save for certain kinds of champagne, mostly because they just remind me of soda. I dunno, I'm kind of like a little kid when it comes to this stuff. At least I feel that way. It's so weird to go to social events and be surrounded by people with drinks in their hands and have to turn them down multiple times, and have to keep explaining why because some people will still be extraordinarily pushy even after you tell them you don't drink. I've had people go after-school-special on me and try to get me to drink EVEN AFTER I've told them I'm on certain medications that strictly prohibit alcohol consumption, because "nobody listens to those warnings" - like, dude. I know not everyone heeds them, but I don't want to tempt fate. I'd rather just have a soda. It's cool.

I've also had some bad experiences regarding people um, putting things in my drinks, so it's just not a good thing for me. I avoid it. Meanwhile my partner has literally never touched any sort of alcohol in his life, has no desire to, and people just leave him alone because he's big and intimidating-looking  This is what I get for being all short and nice, haha.


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 17, 2015)

I totally forgot it is St. Patrick's Day... perfect excuse to get cocktails after work! Yussss.

Whiskey diet, or Blue Moon? Decisions... decisions...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

whiskey always m8

too bad we don't celebrate it here much


----------



## Mino (Mar 17, 2015)

Beer 4 (what remains of my) lyfe.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> What makes this "Official"?



Because oath a **** that's why.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 17, 2015)

I've recently picked up drinking gin. So add that to the list of things in my last post.


----------



## GumCat (Mar 17, 2015)

Absolute favorite liquor has to be ouzo (tastes like licorice and burns nice going down).


----------



## matcha (Mar 18, 2015)

oh god finally a thread for me.

my drinks of choice are vodka and whisky, and i absolutely love agua ardiente too. <3 i've also recently started to enjoy blush wine as well, it's very sweet.

i always get stared down when i walk into the liquor store, i'm of legal age but i look much younger than 19 heh.


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 18, 2015)

i don't drink, i'm way way underage lol


----------



## nammie (Mar 18, 2015)

not that fond of hard liquor, though I've always wanted to try the intense like 60% chinese wine my dad likes lol

I rly like sake & bailey's tho, and my fav cocktails are prob bellinis
on a similar note I really hate the taste of beer ugh


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 18, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> I've recently picked up drinking gin. So add that to the list of things in my last post.



I could drink gin and gingers for days.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> I've recently picked up drinking gin. So add that to the list of things in my last post.



Nice, I find a bit too sweet but yeah it goes well in drinks :3


----------



## oath2order (Mar 22, 2015)

Bud Light's margarita things are amazing.


----------



## samsquared (Mar 22, 2015)

Ew, beer. 
Wine is best drink. Though I can get down to some rum & coke and like, one Long Island Iced Tea or Strawberry Daquiri.
also, i hate champagne


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 22, 2015)

I'll be your Strawberita Boy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2015)

So many good boozes, I've recently fallen for the new apple craze, I like Angry Orchard the best, although I still need to taste Strongbow... I love mixed drinks, on St. Patrick's I made boozy Shamrock shakes using vanilla vodka, Bailey's and Creme De Menthe. They turned out SO YUMMY! I just need to pick up some more vanilla ice cream and then I can live off those and Matcha Shakes for the rest of my like. MM MM. Also vanilla vodka in soda is suuuuper good, maybe too good cause I get white girl wasted from drinking almost the whole bottle. OOPS.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 22, 2015)

oh my god I just remembered that saint patricks day was a thing that happened.... the bar had $5 carbombs and I honestly can't even remember how many I had.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 22, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> oh my god I just remembered that saint patricks day was a thing that happened.... the bar had $5 carbombs and I honestly can't even remember how many I had.



It was a great thing that happened.


----------



## Caius (Mar 22, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> oh my god I just remembered that saint patricks day was a thing that happened.... the bar had $5 carbombs and I honestly can't even remember how many I had.



I feel you man. I picked up a jug of mojitos. I remember falling on the floor at some point but that was it. I think I passed out.


----------



## Ceri (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm an absinthe girl.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 23, 2015)

A friend brought me home pineapple liquor and blue curacao from Cuba and I tried to make drinks last night but I can't for the life of me get the bottles open. Fail.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 23, 2015)

Illyana said:


> A friend brought me home pineapple liquor and blue curacao from Cuba and I tried to make drinks last night but I can't for the life of me get the bottles open. Fail.



rip maybe i can help you next time


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 23, 2015)

I saw your post before you edited it. I've seen you be so unnecessarily rude to people. You seem to get off on it. Typical internet tough guy (on an Animal Crossing forum, lmao) who probably hangs out in the IRC all day.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 23, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I saw your post before you edited it. I've seen you be so unnecessarily rude to people. You seem to get off on it. Typical internet tough guy (on an Animal Crossing forum, lmao) who probably hangs out in the IRC all day.



Sick burn meme bro! Bye.


----------



## alesha (Mar 23, 2015)

Gnome said:


> Whiskey and Coke is pretty good.



Coke is alcohol. ?.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 23, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I saw your post before you edited it. I've seen you be so unnecessarily rude to people. You seem to get off on it. Typical internet tough guy (on an Animal Crossing forum, lmao) who probably hangs out in the IRC all day.



Who doesn't hang out in the IRC all day? It's the cool spot.

I make some pretty bomb mixed drinks. Nearly went to bartending school before I decided to be a MLT.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 23, 2015)

alesha said:


> Coke is alcohol. ?.



Coke is the chaser or is mixed in with the whiskey.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 23, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Who doesn't hang out in the IRC all day? It's the cool spot.
> 
> I make some pretty bomb mixed drinks. Nearly went to bartending school before I decided to be a MLT.



thought about bartending school too honestly. I'm trying to work my way into a barback spot at this nice bar in town... really need a second job to afford my alcohol consumption ugh


----------



## sharlzkidarlz (Mar 23, 2015)

Rum, Vodka and some good 'ol whiskey


----------



## Finnian (Mar 23, 2015)

lol i dont drink anymore after i threw up all over myself and woke up really confused with my shirt missing but

vodka if i wanna party
jack daniels if im feeling refined
and red velvet cupcake wine if im feeling fancy

- - - Post Merge - - -

i drank an entire bottle of 80 proof vodka alone b/c nobody else wanted any okay and i kept tryign to draw pictures and at one point i stopped forming memories and everything after that is blank.
my fiance told me i went dead silent for like 5 minutes and told everyone to shut up because i was ev training my pokemon even though i didn't have my 3ds with me.


----------



## WonderK (Mar 23, 2015)

I like rum in coke and a variety of mixed drinks. White russians is a particular favorite of mine.


----------



## Horus (Mar 23, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I saw your post before you edited it. I've seen you be so unnecessarily rude to people. You seem to get off on it. Typical internet tough guy (on an Animal Crossing forum, lmao) who probably hangs out in the IRC all day.



You're being prejudiced to me and my people, Feminazi


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 23, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> thought about bartending school too honestly. I'm trying to work my way into a barback spot at this nice bar in town... really need a second job to afford my alcohol consumption ugh



Let's open a bar and call it S A D B O I S.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Mar 23, 2015)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Let's open a bar and call it S A D B O I S.



T H E    C R Y    C L U B    L O U N G E


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 23, 2015)

I think my entire twenties were taken up with fruity or interesting cocktail type drinks?    Now I'm just straight up wine person.  I never got into bear, not even in college, and I don't really know why.  Never acquired a taste for it.  *shrugs*


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 23, 2015)

Trundle said:


> ah the almighty power of women





Illyana said:


> I saw your post before you edited it. I've seen you be so unnecessarily rude to people. You seem to get off on it. Typical internet tough guy (on an Animal Crossing forum, lmao) who probably hangs out in the IRC all day.





Trundle said:


> Sick burn meme bro! Bye.





MrKisstoefur said:


> Who doesn't hang out in the IRC all day? It's the cool spot.
> 
> I make some pretty bomb mixed drinks. Nearly went to bartending school before I decided to be a MLT.





Horus said:


> You're being prejudiced to me and my people, Feminazi



If you'd like to be suspended please continue to push buttons and/or be offended by comments and start drama. I'll be sure to give you a nice long break from the forum, alt accounts will only extend your suspension. Your best bet is to just let it go. Everyone is getting pretty sick of this drama. You don't get respect from anyone by demanding them to respect you. Believe it or not, most people value a person for who they are after they get to know them, not before. I don't want to see any more of this kind of stuff. Keep it out of threads that it doesn't belong in and when it belongs in a thread keep it civil. 

Oh and if you are offended by something, use the report button for gods sake. Arguing with a person isn't going to make a situation better.

Get back on Topic! I need a drink, what do you recommend?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 23, 2015)

zoetrope said:


> I could drink gin and gingers for days.



Yuuuuup pretty much the same with me. I like putting a little lime juice in with it too.




Noiru said:


> Nice, I find a bit too sweet but yeah it goes well in drinks :3



Oh yeah, it's for sure not my go to choice when drinking straight. I like a little bit of sweet in things like whiskey but just a tad bit. I've mostly been mixing my gin with ginger ale and lime juice to tone it down a bit.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 23, 2015)

Im a Vodka girl~ 

however i do drink tequila occasionally.

very. occasionally.


----------



## Kendai (Mar 23, 2015)

I have become quite fond of mead. Honey wine. It is fabulous, chilled or warm with a bit of cinnamon and cloves.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> If you'd like to be suspended please continue to push buttons and/or be offended by comments and start drama. I'll be sure to give you a nice long break from the forum, alt accounts will only extend your suspension. Your best bet is to just let it go. Everyone is getting pretty sick of this drama. You don't get respect from anyone by demanding them to respect you. Believe it or not, most people value a person for who they are after they get to know them, not before. I don't want to see any more of this kind of stuff. Keep it out of threads that it doesn't belong in and when it belongs in a thread keep it civil.
> 
> Oh and if you are offended by something, use the report button for gods sake. Arguing with a person isn't going to make a situation better.
> 
> Get back on Topic! I need a drink, what do you recommend?



Kaiaa ily

I'd honestly recommend the Bud Light Margarita drinks. The Lime-a-rita is so good.


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 24, 2015)

I love mixing alcohol with coke, I'm not usually a big drinker though. I love Bailey's. 
My work mates never let me forget the day I got drunk at ladies day. Perhaps they should rename it "Not so lady-like day".


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 24, 2015)

I wonder how many people in this thread selected "I don't drink" because they're under legal drinking age, versus how many are old enough but choose not to drink...


----------



## valval (Mar 24, 2015)

I picked beer, but only the nice microbrew stuff. I know, I'm a snob, but my state has some really stunning breweries and sell their products in grocery stores in the area. Going from that to almost any mass-produced beer is just... bleh. Other than that, vodka and something citrusy is my choice!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 24, 2015)

I love a nice Dos Equis.
I drank so much one time and tried to open a bottled one with my teeth though and it was a bit bloody lol.

Anyway, beer is the way to go for me.
I want to perfect my bottle opening skillz like this guy right here:


----------



## eggs (Mar 25, 2015)

my family allows me to drink, but i truly hate any kind of alcohol. tried wine, spit it out. tried beer, gagged. tried vodka, had a sore throat for an hour. whiskey, tequila, etc, don't even want to taste it or get near it!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

hard cider is my jam! add in some fireball or Apple whisky and its even better!

- - - Post Merge - - -

and all wine! I took a course my senior year of college and we got free tastings weekly and just had to blog about it for grades... needless to say I got an A... and learned a ton about wines too! Started the class not liking red wine and was cured of that week 2


----------



## Finnian (Mar 25, 2015)

Another time I got drunk. It was my 21st birthday and apparently I started rolling around like a log and I told my brother in law that he's crap at drawing, but it's okay because he's really good at graphic design. Then I clearly remember lying to my sister-in-law and telling her that she was a good artist. She draws like a 12 year old me (amen.) Then telling my friend's 16 year old sister that if a boy hurts her, to kick him in the balls and to not let no man tell her how to feel about herself.
then I told my trans friend that I never even saw her as a man, and that's she's always been a woman to me. 
or the time I got drunk and didn't realize it, but I kept asking like, really weird questions about Judaism to this Jewish guy I know.
Or another time I was trying to support my Native American friend b/c she was feeling bad and I accidentally said that "all native americans belong to americas" instead of "america beloings to native americans" At least it cheered her up.
Or another time that I got really drunk and went karaoking with my sister and got on stage and sang modest mouse as loud as I could.

And this is why I don't drink anymore.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Mar 25, 2015)

I got pretty early access to alcohol cause of my dad. Probably started drinking (not just taking sips) when I was 10 or so, but I don't drink very often. 

However, my preferred drinks are red wine / grapefruit juice and vodka.

Last drink was whiskey a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 25, 2015)

in my opinion if you're going to put poisonous liquids into your body then do it in style

beer is disgusting and cheap, I hate it.
Whisky is life and actually tastes nice.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Mar 25, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> in my opinion if you're going to put poisonous liquids into your body then do it in style
> 
> beer is disgusting and cheap, I hate it.
> Whisky is life and actually tastes nice.



Yeah, I seriously can't stand beer.


----------



## xxxmadison (Mar 25, 2015)

peach vodka is the **** man. 
white wine is alright.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 28, 2015)

Can i bring this back? I am absolutely loving the taste of pear vodka.

It's so pear.


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 28, 2015)

wine is my poison. red and white. 

and minttu is delicious, but i need wine to get that fuzz.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't drink cuz I'm a smol child.


----------



## The Pennifer (Nov 28, 2015)

This ...  


Spoiler: The Pen's Special Treat


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 28, 2015)

Alcohol ain't my thing, sorry cool kids. I was actually talking about it with one of my friends yesterday.

I wouldn't mind having a casual drink or two at a party, but I'm not a fan of getting drunk at all. I'd love to try out wine sometime though.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Nov 28, 2015)

I've tried some of the things mentioned. 
But most of the time I just drink mix drinks. Because I'm weak ^^"


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't drink alcohol because I dislike the taste of it. Despite the fact I'm almost 18 so I can legally drink soon, it still does not interest me. Most of my friends at school drink quite a lot at parties and often get really drunk and pass out and do all sorts of crazy stuff, to me that isn't really my idea of... Fun, I suppose. x3 I would rather just drink Pepsi or a lemonade or something, because that actually tastes nice, and then I don't have to worry about saying or doing something really stupid later on because I'm drunk. I mean, idk, just it doesn't interest me at all, really. I'm not saying that there is anything wrong with it, just saying that I personally wouldn't want to. ^^


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't drink alcohol.  I just find it pointless and nasty.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 28, 2015)

I used to drink bourbon on the rocks, then i switched to scotch with a plash of water, nowadays it's rum: either in a darkNstormy, a ti' ponche, a cuba libre (mentirita), a Pluto's Heart, a hemingway daiquiri, or if its reaaly good- neat.

but beer ftw.


----------



## riummi (Nov 28, 2015)

Peach beer is delicious


----------



## piichinu (Nov 28, 2015)

it tastes gross and it hurts my stomach


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 28, 2015)

riummi said:


> Peach beer is delicious



i cant think of any except Magic Hat No.9.   and Shiner Christmas beer?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Nov 28, 2015)

I can't drink alcoholic drinks

I get asian glow


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm 13. I totally drink lol. I like milk, tea , coffee and water though ^^


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't drink. Personally, I think alcohol tastes vile.


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm a big fan of rums, although generally only if they aren't one of the "really big" supermarket brands like CM and Bacardi, although I still wouldn't say no if I was offered a shot. Got a lovely bottle of OVD Demerara which wasn't too expensive for a dark rum, lovely rich flavour, at the very last drop now, but don't seem to be able to get a hold of another bottle without paying a fortune in postage. Also bought a bottle of Jefferson's "extra fine dark rum" which is only sold in my local area but was established in the 18th century and became well-renowned in London, really nice stuff, although slightly expensive compared to other brands.

Generally if I'm going to drink socially though, I'll have beer or ale. I'll usually have Guinness, Caffrey's, Marston's or one of the locals.

I've only ever been drunk once(don't try to drink cider and beer straight after each other on an empty stomach, it's a bad idea), and I decided that after experiencing the hangover I got the following morning, I was never going to do it again. Working in a pub though often results in the inevitable "Why don't you stay for a pint or two before you go?", which makes me increasingly worried about being an alcoholic.


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 28, 2015)

I get drunk with water


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 28, 2015)

Only kind of alcohol I've ever tried is beer. It was disgusting.


----------



## jiny (Nov 28, 2015)

I never drink

Does apple juice count?


----------



## crystalmilktea (Nov 28, 2015)

I prefer fruity cocktails and ginger beer, but if mixed drinks aren't allowed- Soju.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 28, 2015)

I love all drinks except for red wine (not including sangrias yum)


----------



## Knopekin (Nov 28, 2015)

Colour Bandit said:


> Cider (Pear cider is my favourite) and some brands of beer. I detest Fosters 'beer', it is a feeble beer...



Cider (especially pear!) for me too. I'm a Westcountry lass after all


----------



## TarzanGirl (Nov 28, 2015)

Vodka or Whiskey but I rarely drink anyway.


----------



## piske (Nov 28, 2015)

Wine. Preferably a red; I enjoy cabs and malbecs. MMM! :>


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Nov 29, 2015)

I was a good girl and waited until my 21st birthday to have my first drink. I have to say... I hate the taste of alcohol. My friend works in his family's restaurant and knows how to make all the fancy expensive drinks. He made me some on my birthday, and I spit it all out. A few days later my other friends tried giving me their favorite drinks. I hated it all. The only drink I've liked so far is Mike's Hard Pink Lemonade. That was sooo good.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Nov 29, 2015)

Trooper beer, gorgeous stuff and made by my favourite band .


----------



## ams (Nov 29, 2015)

I definitely don't drink. Grew out of that nonsense in my early 20s.


----------



## riummi (Nov 29, 2015)

King Dad said:


> i cant think of any except Magic Hat No.9.   and Shiner Christmas beer?



this


Spoiler











you actually dont even taste the alchohol - its like drinking peach soda that makes you warm c:


----------



## Katattacc (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm a whiskey girl, though I do love wine also.


----------



## CuriousCharli (Nov 29, 2015)

I like StrongBow cider (the original which i think is pear), Coke and Tia maria as well as Coke and rum too.


----------



## Nizzy (Nov 29, 2015)

I just drink wine and vodka I had my first beer yesterday didn't really care for it


----------



## Android (Nov 30, 2015)

i'll chug vodka as if it is chocolate milk


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Nov 30, 2015)

I had fireball whiskey mixed with a little sprite once. It was delicious. It tasted like cinnamon bubblegum~ I loved it. Normally I drink vodka or, less frequently, soju.


----------



## crimkitty (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm not that big of a drinker but i always prefer either tequila or vodka. I can't stand beer had it a very few times hated it every time.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 30, 2015)

Tonight I am planning on having some seasonal hot buttered rum with my fam and maybe follow it with a few glasses of vodka and soda... (I kind of want to jav a good time and get drunk, it's my Monday though... is that a bit weird?)


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Tonight I am planning on having some seasonal hot buttered rum with my fam and maybe follow it with a few glasses of vodka and soda... (I kind of want to jav a good time and get drunk, it's my Monday though... is that a bit weird?)



vodka and soda is definitely a bit weird...


----------



## piske (Dec 1, 2015)

PrincessDuckling said:


> I had fireball whiskey mixed with a little sprite once. It was delicious. It tasted like cinnamon bubblegum~ I loved it. Normally I drink vodka or, less frequently, soju.



Yes! Soju!!! :>


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 1, 2015)

soju is hard to find on the East coast.  all i've ever seen here is ?-Jinru


----------



## glow (Dec 1, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> in my opinion if you're going to put poisonous liquids into your body then do it in style
> 
> beer is disgusting and cheap, I hate it.
> Whisky is life and actually tastes nice.



there is (a lot of) beer that isn't disgusting or cheap tho....


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 1, 2015)

Alcohol tastes relatively awful to me. The only reason I'll drink it is to mellow out around friends, and when I do I usually mix it with something to make it taste better.


My favorite combo so far is Orange Juice and Citrus Vodka - literally tastes like nothing but super strong juice.


Irish cream is also pretty good, but I don't like the way it makes my tongue tingle after.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 2, 2015)

tfw u want to chug some beer and cry on your bed but mixing alcohol + anti depressants = hell


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 2, 2015)

im only 12


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2015)

King Dad said:


> vodka and soda is definitely a bit weird...



I use Vanilla or Whip vodka, so it's less weird, the flavors mix very well, I like using fruity sodas with it. Very chugable.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 2, 2015)

Champagne is definitely my favourite!


----------



## emmareid (Dec 2, 2015)

I enjoy really cheap wine, but whiskey is always my favorite


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 11, 2015)

shots, wine, martinis, and margaritas


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 11, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> shots, wine, martinis, and margaritas



you drink like a girl...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 11, 2015)

King Dad said:


> you drink like a girl...



Literally all "girly" drinks usually have more alcohol in them cause they're mixed and they're more prone to getting you drunk faster cause they taste better. =]


----------



## xiaonu (Dec 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Literally all "girly" drinks usually have more alcohol in them cause they're mixed and they're more prone to getting you drunk faster cause they taste better. =]



thank u.
and I am a girl so.


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 11, 2015)

i shoulda said "except for the martinis"  (unless theyre appletinis or something )


----------

